
Ask HN: How to find remote development jobs? - bendmorris
I'm about to begin a Master's program in Statistics. Unfortunately, the school is not in an area where there are many tech jobs. I'm looking for a full-time, remote development job with a flexible schedule to work around classes. What are some good places to start looking?<p>Thanks!
======
klaut
I would start by looking at <http://jobs.github.com/> ,
<http://jobs.37signals.com/> , <http://www.authenticjobs.com/> and filter out
those that say "remote|anywhere" in the location field.

~~~
bendmorris
Excellent, thanks for the suggestions.

------
bdmorgan
Speaking from experience of years as a software architect and now a
development manager at a very large technology company, unless you've got a
HIGHLY impressive track record of experience, no job worth a crap is going to
hire you to work remotely. If you're dead set on it, then as others have
pointed out, the freelancing approach (Elance, Guru, oDesk, etc.) does work,
to a point. On those sites, you'll always be competing against some insanely
low-cost (and low-quality) offshore workers but that's not as big an issue.
Again, even on those sites, the issue will be a demonstrated track record of
excellence. So, best advice would be to take 3-5 projects on those sites of
any size doing anything you feel comfortable doing and don't worry about the
$$. Hit home runs on those projects and two things will happen:

(1) There's a very good chance those who hire you will hire you again or
extend the projects out

(2) You now have ammo to get other better/more lucrative online freelance
projects.

Do the online freelance thing for maybe two years and have tons of good real-
world experience under your belt and then you have a shot at landing a full-
time remote work position.

Just my two cents worth...

~~~
bendauphinee
I've been working remotely for a few years now, and I can say that I don't
have a HIGHLY impressive track record, but that has not stopped me from being
interviewed to see if my skills were worth something.

I suggest if you have a little time and don't need the money badly, cook up a
project of your own. Managing even a small project that you aren't getting
paid for and progressing in that is a good mark of dedication.

Other than that, spread around your resume, and post that you're looking for
work. Never know what will come of it. Heck, I got a job interview and offer
from another HN user here, because I asked if anyone wanted my skills.

------
cpenner461
If you're into python, you can check out
<http://www.python.org/community/jobs/>, there are the occasional
remote/telecommuting jobs posted there.

A company I've run across before that only works with remote devs is Art and
Logic: <http://www.artlogic.com/> (absolutely no affiliation, I just know
they're a remote company).

------
gexla
Depends on the type of job you are looking for. If you need total flexibility,
you might try freelancing. You will be more likely to find freelance gigs
anyways.

~~~
bendmorris
I have done some web dev freelancing in the past; we have a new baby so I'm
looking more for the stability of guaranteed full-time work.

~~~
gspyrou
First of all : Congratulations for your baby! You may also check Stackoverflow
careers .
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs?searchTerm=&locati...](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs?searchTerm=&location=&range=20&telecommute=true)

------
PonyGumbo
Craigslist worked for me. There's a huge amount of garbage on CL, but I found
a remote contracting dev job that turned into salaried gig.

